# Jeep Cherokee living?



## Golcems

Any tips for trying to live in a cherokee?


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

unrelated sorta, but you got the 4.0 or the 2.5?

Also tint or drape the windows so people can't see you sleeping.


----------



## Golcems

Hazardoussix6six said:


> unrelated sorta, but you got the 4.0 or the 2.5?
> 
> Also tint or drape the windows so people can't see you sleeping.


I actually dont have the jeep yet haha, just trying to gather as much info as I can ya know


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

fair enough, if options exists though get the 4.0 , bullet proof motor and overall better mpgs than the 4 cylinder ... both r terrible on gas though . maybe grab an old ford ranger Better mpgs, and not much smaller.


----------



## Golcems

Hazardoussix6six said:


> fair enough, if options exists though get the 4.0 , bullet proof motor and overall better mpgs than the 4 cylinder ... both r terrible on gas though . maybe grab an old ford ranger Better mpgs, and not much smaller.


Oh cool, thank you man. I’ll definitely keep that in mind


----------



## Dmac

I owned a Cherokee with a 2.8 v6 good running and lasted me a long time. Only got 20 mpg on the hwy. lots of room for stuff, but even with the back seat folded down, there just was not enough room for me to sleep comfortably. Great for getting to out of the way places to camp, but I would not pick one to try to live in. While there are a lot of advantages to having a 4x4, having had a couple, I would not get another one. Unless it was just too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## angerisagift

Golcems said:


> Oh cool, thank you man. I’ll definitely keep that in mind


Agree with @Hazardoussix6six get the 4.0 I have owned 2 in the past. Sleeping for me was cramped like @Dmac says but reliable AF and parts easy to get at salvage yard.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

angerisagift said:


> Agree with @Hazardoussix6six get the 4.0 I have owned 2 in the past. Sleeping for me was cramped like @Dmac says but reliable AF and parts easy to get at salvage yard.


parts are super cheap agreed, and bountiful! had a bunch myself in old jeep comanches. long bed 90s ranger would be my choice to tramp in. camper top room to comfortably layout and solid mpgs. an once again cheap parts everywhere.


----------



## vannevar

i dont like cherokees. theyre weak, they overheat, theyre cramped, etc etc...the old classic cjs are 100 x better in every way. they can be equipped with a rooftop tent, or can tow a teardrop trailer.


----------



## mouse

Hazardoussix6six said:


> long bed 90s ranger would be my choice to tramp in. camper top room to comfortably layout and solid mpgs. an once again cheap parts everywhere.



Even the 6' regular bed works pretty well; tall folks can sleep on the diagonal for over 7' of space. Plus small pickups have detents in the bed and wheelwells that allow one to make a deck from two 2x4s.. It's really to carry 4'x8' sheets (getting them elevated over the wheelwells) but put those boards across and throw some plywood across and you're sleeping off the cold, wet steel bed.

Cheap plastic underbed storage bins fit perfect under there, and are invisible when the tailgate is closed. 







Topper was a $25 craiglist find; some dude's wife wanted it _gone_. I ended up putting a 60w solar panel on top and feeding a marine-type battery that lived under the deck. Ran lights, fan, and phone charger off that.


----------



## Golcems

mouse said:


> Even the 6' regular bed works pretty well; tall folks can sleep on the diagonal for over 7' of space. Plus small pickups have detents in the bed and wheelwells that allow one to make a deck from two 2x4s.. It's really to carry 4'x8' sheets (getting them elevated over the wheelwells) but put those boards across and throw some plywood across and you're sleeping off the cold, wet steel bed.
> 
> Cheap plastic underbed storage bins fit perfect under there, and are invisible when the tailgate is closed.
> 
> View attachment 39420
> 
> 
> Topper was a $25 craiglist find; some dude's wife wanted it _gone_. I ended up putting a 60w solar panel on top and feeding a marine-type battery that lived under the deck. Ran lights, fan, and phone charger off that.


That is awesome. Thanks for showin us man


----------



## angerisagift

Awesome setup Brother


----------



## angerisagift

Awesome setup Brother


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

yea sic setup! rubber tramping days r in my future within the next few years. so solids info!


----------



## Zigafu

tinted windows definitely. lifted and tinted the windows on my 5.9 so unless you’re right up close you couldn’t see me sleeping or some shit. only real problem is how god damned loud it is


----------

